# Thinking about a drill press



## TonyL (Apr 6, 2014)

Hi Folks:

You all steered me right on the lathe; I am now thinking about a drill press. I am currently drilling on my lathe and can continue to do so. I am no snob, but I don't want HF tools. What do you like for drilling blanks without having to turn the blank over (to penetrate the full depth)?

Thank you for your input!


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Apr 6, 2014)

TonyL said:


> Hi Folks:  You all steered me right on the lathe; I am now thinking about a drill press. I am currently drilling on my lathe and can continue to do so. I am no snob, but I don't want HF tools. What do you like for drilling blanks without having to turn the blank over (to penetrate the full depth)?  Thank you for your input!



My benchtop craftsman is NOT what you want for drilling through.  Lol. 

I do almost all if my drilling on the lathe (except some antler) but use a drill press more and more for other tasks. 

I too, am looking forward to what others have to say as if like to upgrade my drill press eventually.


----------



## TonyL (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks Dan. To be honest, I am getting lazy; I don't like changing the chucks/accessories. Soon I will be too lazy to make the pens LOL.  Let's see what others think.


----------



## dogrunner (Apr 6, 2014)

look at the steel city 20525 at least it has a split head so your chuck just wont fall out


----------



## TonyL (Apr 6, 2014)

*Nice press, but looking for a bench top.*



dogrunner said:


> look at the steel city 20525 at least it has a split head so your chuck just wont fall out


 
Thank you for the recommendation; I just watched the video: very nice press. I should have added that I wanted a bench top. My fault.:frown:


----------



## Boz (Apr 6, 2014)

Save your money.  Since you have what you need to drill on the lathe why do you need a drill press?  I have a 50 year old Buffalo and it is a great tool.  But for pens I still use the lathe.  Unfortunately they don't make tools like that any more.  I would start looking at Craigs list and auction sites and find a machine shop that is going out of business and pick up on a really good tool.  A friend of mine picked up a $20,000 end mill for $4,000 at a going out of business sale.


----------



## TonyL (Apr 6, 2014)

*Love this advice!*



Boz said:


> Save your money.  Since you have what you need to drill on the lathe why do you need a drill press?  I have a 50 year old Buffalo and it is a great tool.  But for pens I still use the lathe.  Unfortunately they don't make tools like that any more.  I would start looking at Craigs list and auction sites and find a machine shop that is going out of business and pick up on a really good tool.  A friend of mine picked up a $20,000 end mill for $4,000 at a going out of business sale.


 

I was actually hoping to steal one from Craig's list, but you know what? In my opinion you are right. My BIL is in the tool repair (air, electric, gas) repair business; he doesn't even know what to recommend to me anymore. 
Thirty years ago, I would buy Bosh, Porta-cable, Makita, Milwaukie, etc. , he can't even recommend them any more. He says' once you open these tools up (to repair them), he can't believe the erosion of quality.  I am going to save money, unless I come across commercial-grade at a home owner's price -even then I may not go for it.  Thank you for shaking some sense into me.


----------



## winterwood (Apr 6, 2014)

Mine is a Grizzly floor model.


----------



## TonyL (Apr 6, 2014)

*Thank you.*



winterwood said:


> Mine is a Grizzly floor model.


 
I understand they make great products.


----------



## kingkeyman (Apr 6, 2014)

If you can find an old 10ER Shopsmith from the 1940's they make excellent drill presses for woodworking. Especially if you install a DC motor with a speed controller.  I think you will be disappointed with drilling pen blanks on a drill press regardless of what kind you buy. Just my opinion.:biggrin:


----------



## TonyL (Apr 6, 2014)

Yeah....I got a feeling I am not going that route any more. Thank you!

The only think I know about DC (and motors) is that the president lives there LOL.

It's good to know though. Thank you.


----------



## brownsfn2 (Apr 6, 2014)

I bought the Porter Cable one at Lowes.  I used a Harbor Freight 20% off coupon and they matched it.  So I was able to get it for less than $300.  It is a nice Drill Press for the price.


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Apr 6, 2014)

I bought an8" Skil benchtop drill press when I first started out. Now it collects dust since it is so much easier to drill on the lathe.


----------



## rblakemore (Apr 6, 2014)

*I prefer a drill press*

I am not very good still with drilling on our lathe.  And I need to work on that skill.  When my wife and I bought our drill press last summer, we bought a floor Jet 17" so that we have more drilling depth (quill??).  I was using an old Delta bench top and it did not have the depth for larger blanks/projects.  We thought of a Jet bench top, but chose a floor drill press since we can drill deeper and I can make a drill press table to help with other projects.  You get more overall capability with a floor drill press.


----------



## TonyL (Apr 6, 2014)

Outstanding feedback! Thank you.


----------



## KenV (Apr 6, 2014)

Buddy got the Jet 15 inch bench top --  $500 and a bit for shipping to Alaska.   Heavy and solid.   Lots of power, and easy change speeds.  

He was looking for a metal working drill press and with a heavy vise has it.  

Now if you can find one on Craigs List for 1/2 price.......


----------



## Jim Burr (Apr 6, 2014)

Have you done any research from any tool companies? What are the current/future needs? Have you looked in your area at BORG's and similar places to see what available?


----------



## Lenny (Apr 6, 2014)

Stricktly from a pen turning perspective you would be better off spending the money on a Beall collet chuck and a full set of ER32 collets. IMO


----------



## WoodKnot (Apr 6, 2014)

I have a Mastercraft bench top drill press (Menards brand). It has a mechanical variable speed and a 3-1/8 inch swing. It's basically a Jet drill press with a different motor.


----------



## WriteON (Apr 6, 2014)

TonyL said:


> Thanks Dan. To be honest, I am getting lazy; I don't like changing the chucks/accessories. Soon I will be too lazy to make the pens LOL.  Let's see what others think.



Same here. Lazy is the buzz word. I use a lathe and enjoy successful drilling and squaring. I'm going to buy a second lathe for drilling and squaring.


----------



## TonyL (Apr 6, 2014)

Thank you folks. I am no longer looking for a drill press. I like the idea of saving money.


----------



## flyitfast (Apr 6, 2014)

I used a Shopsmith for several years for drilling blanks.  It had a long throw to drill long blanks.
Now I use the lathe and Colt pen drills that are long enough.  Fisch also makes equally good pen bits.  Woodcraft has them.
Lathe drilling isn't quite as fast but it sure is a lot more accurate.
gordon


----------



## co_goose (Apr 7, 2014)

brownsfn2 said:


> I bought the Porter Cable one at Lowes.  I used a Harbor Freight 20% off coupon and they matched it.  So I was able to get it for less than $300.  It is a nice Drill Press for the price.



This is what I did too.  You can't beat the 4" quill travel at this price.


----------



## carlmorrell (Apr 7, 2014)

Ok, I am going to be the dissenter here.  Seriously, are pen blanks the only thing you are ever going to drill?  

I use my floor standing drill press for a lot of things.  No way would I ever think that the lathe could replace that.   

For example, ever think of making a pen stand?  Good luck drilling a series of holes on a long piece of wood (or acrylic) with a lathe.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Apr 7, 2014)

carlmorrell said:


> Ok, I am going to be the dissenter here.  Seriously, are pen blanks the only thing you are ever going to drill?  I use my floor standing drill press for a lot of things.  No way would I ever think that the lathe could replace that.  For example, ever think of making a pen stand?  Good luck drilling a series of holes on a long piece of wood (or acrylic) with a lathe.



You are right on.  I drill hardly any pen blanks on mine but use it more and more often for other stuff.


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Apr 7, 2014)

+1 Dan. I said mine collects dust, and that is only true while pen turning. My wife has me make all sorts of stuff for her jewelry making tools, most of which includes took holders and LOTS of holes. The drill press is very fast and efficient for this work. I just haven't found it as readily useful in drilling pen blanks. If I had known how much I like drilling on the lathe, I probably wouldn't have bought the drill press, but I do not regret buying it.


----------



## finns (Apr 8, 2014)

rblakemore said:


> I am not very good still with drilling on our lathe. And I need to work on that skill. When my wife and I bought our drill press last summer, we bought a floor Jet 17" so that we have more drilling depth (quill??). I was using an old Delta bench top and it did not have the depth for larger blanks/projects. We thought of a Jet bench top, but chose a floor drill press since we can drill deeper and I can make a drill press table to help with other projects. You get more overall capability with a floor drill press.


 
I am in the boat as rblakemore. I have a Delta bench top and a 17 inch Jet. I use the drills for so much more that I couldn't go without them. The Delta was the second thing I bought for my shop. I got it off Craigslist for $60. Great condition and the guy had build a fantastic table for it. The table had T-tracks in it with a fence and stop block. Then I waited to find a deal on a jet. I think my Jet cost me, on sale, for $375 or something that I could replace it for these days. Good luck in your decision!


----------



## TonyL (Apr 8, 2014)

I only make pens (for now). It seems like my lathe is doing fine. I am going to stick with that route. I could get a 1/4 hp Duracraft (used) pretty inexpensively, but I never heard of that brand.


----------



## TonyL (Apr 8, 2014)

Just learned that Duracraft has/had some legal/safety issues. I am going to stick with lathe drilling. Thanks for all of the feedback!


----------



## Dave Turner (Apr 8, 2014)

I have a cheap Craftsman that was under $100 back when I bought it 25 years ago. For pen making, I only use it as a pen press.  I drill all my blanks on the lathe, and would never consider drilling a blank with a drill press.

That said, I find I occasionally need a drill press for various non-pen projects. There are certain tasks which I find it indispensable, particularly for precision drilling of holes. I think that any worker of wood will want to have one, but I wouldn't spend over $200 or $300 for one unless you know you'll be using it extensively.


----------



## Crashmph (Apr 8, 2014)

I do a lot of flat work as well as turning pens.  I bought a Delta similar to this one a few years ago, and I love it.  For basic wood and acrylic pens it works fine. For any pens that I need high grade accuracy, to lathe I go.


----------



## BSea (Apr 8, 2014)

Lenny said:


> Stricktly from a pen turning perspective you would be better off spending the money on a Beall collet chuck and a full set of ER32 collets. IMO


if you are only going to make pens, then I agree. But even if you don't drill on the lathe, the collet Chuck is useful for so many other things.  It is my most used accessory. 



TonyL said:


> I only make pens (for now). It seems like my lathe is doing fine. I am going to stick with that route. I could get a 1/4 hp Duracraft (used) pretty inexpensively, but I never heard of that brand.


I know you say you are only going to make pens, but sometimes you still need to use a drill press. And while the bench top drill presses are ok, I wish I'd just bought a floor model. There have been so many times I wanted to drill a hole in something more than 12" tall. Once the bit is in the press, I can't put the piece on the table of the drill press. I will eventually get a floor model.


----------



## TonyL (Apr 8, 2014)

*Collet Chuck*



BSea said:


> Lenny said:
> 
> 
> > Stricktly from a pen turning perspective you would be better off spending the money on a Beall collet chuck and a full set of ER32 collets. IMO
> ...


 
I would buy these things, but I have no idea what to do with them. Would you mind telling me their applications please? Thank you.


----------



## BSea (Apr 8, 2014)

TonyL said:


> BSea said:
> 
> 
> > Lenny said:
> ...


I'm guessing you are talking about the collet Chuck. I use my mine to hold the blank when drilling. I square my blanks after the tubs are glued. I do this with my parting tool. I use it to hold the blank when I make custom finials,  decorative cap rings, or even to hold a barrel to do a closed ended pen. It's true that these can all be done using a standard Chuck with the right jaws, but the collets are more precise. Plus, changing the collet is really fast. 

If/when you do a kitless pen,  they really pay for themselves.


----------



## TonyL (Apr 8, 2014)

Yes, that is what I meant. And thank you, I wasn't sure what to do with them. Sounds like something I need!


----------



## Hendu3270 (Apr 8, 2014)

I started out drilling on the DP (a Skil benchtop form Lowes), but once I got my pin jaws for my chuck, I've never gone back. But I wouldn't give up my DP. Like others have said, It use it all the time for anything and everything. And at $140 it's not a bad investment. If I had the space, I would have a floor model like the Porter Cable at Lowes.


----------



## BayouPenturner (Apr 8, 2014)

I use a Rigid full size drill press. For pen blanks I use my Jet1642 lathe.  it foes the best job.


----------



## rblakemore (Apr 8, 2014)

*Drilling on the lathe help*

How do you make sure the blank is straight in jaws or in a chuck?  I bought long jaws for my Jet 1220 lathe, drilled two practice wood pieces that I nailed straight, and then nearly ruined an expensive piece of black trustone for a specialty item and nearly ruined it with the hole off center.  Help!


----------



## eranox (Apr 8, 2014)

I don't have a collet chuck yet, are there any problems getting the blank mounted straight?  Also, do you need to round every blank on the lathe first before you chuck it up?

I currently use PSI's dedicated blank drilling chuck, and I love it.  I have the XL model, and I have no complaints.  It's a bit spendy at $100, but it works great on round and square blanks.

A bit off-topic, somebody recently posted a video about drilling antler and other irregular stuff on the lathe.  The strategy was to mount the drill chuck in the headstock, and put a dimple in one end of the antler and center it on a live center in the tailstock.  You hold the antler with your hand or with vise grips, and advance the tailstock by hand.  You mark the stop point on the lathe bed with tape or such, so that you can stop just short of the live center meeting the drill bit.  It looks really easy to line up that perfect profile that way, so you can have a little "bark" showing after drilling.  I've yet to try it, but it looks promising.  If it works for me, my poor HF drill press is going to be consigned to flatwork duties only.


----------



## Boz (Apr 9, 2014)

I have drilled antler the way you describe.  It works but can be a bit tricky to set up.


----------



## rblakemore (Apr 9, 2014)

*Try drilling on a lathe again*

OK, let me try again please.  I use the long jaws available for the Easy Wood chuck; I made two practice attempts drilling with the lathe and succeeded.  I then nearly ruined a black trustone blank being drilled for a special purpose and was off center just a little.  How do I make sure a blank is lined up correctly for drilling on the lathe??


----------



## Hendu3270 (Apr 10, 2014)

rblakemore said:


> OK, let me try again please. I use the long jaws available for the Easy Wood chuck; I made two practice attempts drilling with the lathe and succeeded. I then nearly ruined a black trustone blank being drilled for a special purpose and was off center just a little. How do I make sure a blank is lined up correctly for drilling on the lathe??


 

If the blank isn't perfectly square, then you have to do a little "eye-balling" to get it as close as possible. But on a non-segmented blank, it's not super critical that your blank is perfectly centered. There's no reason for it to be waaay off, but it doesn't have to be perfect. What *DOES* need to be perfect, is your alignment of your bit, when drilling. If your bit is not perfectly centered, it will cut to one side, thus cutting a larger diameter hole. I'm wondering if this is what is happening.

I have to pay a little more attention to my drill chuck position when I'm drilling.


----------



## hagemierj (Apr 10, 2014)

No flipping this way, I am new at all this and even I made this work...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAEEaF8z2jM


----------



## gwlundgren (Apr 13, 2014)

I bought a Porter*Cable at Lowes. $329.  Floor standing model. Item # 78742 Model # PCB660DP

I like it a lot. I added a drill press table from HF. Being a disabled Vet I get the 10% military discounts, which helps a lot.

Previously I had a Ryobi bench top and it just didn't do the trick with my other projects either. Not enough capacity.


----------

